# Deep 410mm (16") concealed floating shelf support



## Lennardo (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello

I wonder if you can help. I have some 25mm h x 410mm d x 1250mm w shelves to hang. They must be hung using concealed shelf supports. If only they were just 300mm (12") deep that would be easy - they're all here:

http://www.hafele.co.uk/shop/c/cabinet-fittings/concealed-shelf-supports/5956

But these shelves are deeper by 110mm. Has anyone used a product or solution to hang a similar shelf in a 'floating' manner

Many thanks in advance for your help


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I would not recommend going past the hafele recommendations. I usually make custom steel brackets to hang selves that large, and it involves cutting back into the plaster or sheet rock, and installing the supports deep into framing, and then repairing.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Are these going on a masonry wall?


----------



## Lennardo (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes - it is the dividing wall so very sturdy

Thank you both


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I have seen it done using lengths of threaded rod glued into the wall, but with the depth you have, a steel tube might be better. The lighter you can make those shelves the better, ie. torsion box (hollow) construction. If you are going the rod or tube route, bore oversize in the wall and fill it with a building adhesive like Tec7 or Gripfill, insert the rod or tube and support them while the adhesive is drying. Best make a template for hole location for wall and back of shelf. If you use a threaded rod go at least 12mm.


----------

